# Won my fight



## Damian Mavis (Mar 17, 2003)

I talked about this in the general section so will just mention it here.  I won my match last night here in Thailand.  I am very happy but I reinjured an old sprain in my foot and am limping around like mad... and I broke or sprained my middle finger on my right hand and it's swollen to bursting and hurts too much to move.  But other than that I'm great!  I'm very happy, this will be an experience I will never forget.  My opponent was pretty nasty looking too but it turned out he was much scarier to look at than to fight..... or I got really lucky.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 17, 2003)

Excellent job Mr. Mavis! Congrats, and hope you heal quickly... :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2003)

Congratulations! What a thrill to win in _Thailand_!

See also this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6775


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 17, 2003)

Excellent.
 Congradulations on your victory.  
 It must  give you great pleasure to know that you have accomplished this.  
All that training has proved its worth.
thsadowchaser:asian:


----------



## Infight (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow, winning in Thai must be amazing! Was he a local? How was the fight? Knockdown?


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 18, 2003)

have a vid?post it


----------



## Damian Mavis (Mar 19, 2003)

Yes he was a local fighter.   I won by body knockout.  At least that is what people called it.  I kicked him in the ribs and he went down and couldnt get back up.

I'll figure out how to get my video up once I'm back in Canada next week.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Infight (Mar 21, 2003)

Cool, you taped it? That would be amazing seen a fight, within Thai arenas!


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations. There would be no other experience quite like it.


----------

